# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه کنکور 97

## Hannibal

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
من فارغ التحصیلم الان میخوام بخونم واسه کنکور دوباره . دو سه ماهی رو خوندم ولی چون برنامه نداشتم باعث شد یه کم زده بشم. الان دوباره میخوام از صفر بخونم ولی با یه برنامه دقیق که همه چی داخلش مشخص باشه. رشته ی قبلیم هم جز رشته های علوم پزشکی بود ولی الان هدفم دندون پزشکیه . بنظرتون با برنامه کانون پیش برم مناسبه؟ یا برنامه دیگه ای ؟ ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. مرسی

----------


## lafreak

سلام، راستش من هم با اینکه احتمالاً رتبه نسبتاً خوبی(زیر۵۰۰) می آرم، قصد داشتم توی کنکور ۹۷ شرکت کنم. امسال نتیجه مد نظرم رو نمی گیرم؛ بیشتر به این دلیل که برنامه منسجمی نداشتم و مشاور دبیرستان گمراهم کرد. قصد دارم توی این دو ماه تابستون اختصاصی های پایه + کل ریاضی + عربی رو کامل مطالعه کنم. آزمون هم قطعاً صرفاً قلم چی شرکت خواهم کرد.

----------


## Hannibal

> سلام، راستش من هم با اینکه احتمالاً رتبه نسبتاً خوبی(زیر۵۰۰) می آرم، قصد داشتم توی کنکور ۹۷ شرکت کنم. امسال نتیجه مد نظرم رو نمی گیرم؛ بیشتر به این دلیل که برنامه منسجمی نداشتم و مشاور دبیرستان گمراهم کرد. قصد دارم توی این دو ماه تابستون اختصاصی های پایه + کل ریاضی + عربی رو کامل مطالعه کنم. آزمون هم قطعاً صرفاً قلم چی شرکت خواهم کرد.


موفق باشی 👌 منم مشکل برنامه دارم فعلا که به نتیجه نرسیدم چیکارش کنم

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> من فارغ التحصیلم الان میخوام بخونم واسه کنکور دوباره . دو سه ماهی رو خوندم ولی چون برنامه نداشتم باعث شد یه کم زده بشم. الان دوباره میخوام از صفر بخونم ولی با یه برنامه دقیق که همه چی داخلش مشخص باشه. رشته ی قبلیم هم جز رشته های علوم پزشکی بود ولی الان هدفم دندون پزشکیه . بنظرتون با برنامه کانون پیش برم مناسبه؟ یا برنامه دیگه ای ؟ ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. مرسی


سلام دوست عزیز
برای تابستون برنامه گزینه دو سبک و سیاق بهتری از قلمچی داره 
یه نگاه به برنامه تابستون بنداز اگه مورد پسند بود :Yahoo (4):  برو گزینه
قلمچی رو از مهر به بعد برو ..

----------


## lafreak

برنامه قلم چی خیلی بهتر از گزینه دو بود. استانداردترین آزمون هم همین قلم چی هست.

----------


## farnood_em

بین برنامه گزینه 2 و قلم چی یکی رو انتخاب کن طبقش پیش برو
برنامه گزینه 2 حجیم تره و وقت بیشتری باید براش بزاری ولی قلم اونطوری نیست و کم تره
بازم باید براساس توانایی های خودت انتخاب کنی چون اگه نصفه کاره ولشون کنی خودت آشفته میشی..
موفق باشی

----------


## lafreak

> بین برنامه گزینه 2 و قلم چی یکی رو انتخاب کن طبقش پیش برو
> برنامه گزینه 2 حجیم تره و وقت بیشتری باید براش بزاری ولی قلم اونطوری نیست و کم تره
> بازم باید براساس توانایی های خودت انتخاب کنی چون اگه نصفه کاره ولشون کنی خودت آشفته میشی..
> موفق باشی


دقیقاً. هر آزمونی رو که انتخاب می کنی، تا ته تهش پیش برو.

----------


## Hannibal

> بین برنامه گزینه 2 و قلم چی یکی رو انتخاب کن طبقش پیش برو
> برنامه گزینه 2 حجیم تره و وقت بیشتری باید براش بزاری ولی قلم اونطوری نیست و کم تره
> بازم باید براساس توانایی های خودت انتخاب کنی چون اگه نصفه کاره ولشون کنی خودت آشفته میشی..
> موفق باشی


چون الان سربازم خیلی وقت ثابتی ندارم واسه خوندن یعنی کم و زیاد میشه فکر کنم قلمچی بهتر باشه

----------


## Hannibal

> دقیقاً. هر آزمونی رو که انتخاب می کنی، تا ته تهش پیش برو.



آزمونا رو نمیخوام شرکت کنم فقط برنامشو میخوام طبق اون بخونم

----------


## Hannibal

> سلام دوست عزیز
> برای تابستون برنامه گزینه دو سبک و سیاق بهتری از قلمچی داره 
> یه نگاه به برنامه تابستون بنداز اگه مورد پسند بود برو گزینه
> قلمچی رو از مهر به بعد برو ..


مرسی، بعد اینجور دوباره قاطی نمیشه ؟ که تابستون رو با گزینه 2 بخونی بعدشو با قلمچی ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> مرسی، بعد اینجور دوباره قاطی نمیشه ؟ که تابستون رو با گزینه 2 بخونی بعدشو با قلمچی ؟




نه اصلا ی نگاه به این برنامه بنداز اخرین ازمون تابستونش 24شهریور
ولی قلمچی که الان برات نگاه کردم 7مهره
و نه تنها قاطی نمیشه ...بلکه تو زمان بیشتری میتونی برای شروع اولین ازمون مهر که احتمالا میفته واسه 21مهر داشته باشی برای یه شروع محکم ..هم میتونی ضعفهایی که داشتی تو تابستون توی اون 4هفته قبل قلم چی برطرف کنی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Hannibal

> نه اصلا ی نگاه به این برنامه بنداز اخرین ازمون تابستونش 24شهریور
> ولی قلمچی که الان برات نگاه کردم 7مهره
> و نه تنها قاطی نمیشه ...بلکه تو زمان بیشتری میتونی برای شروع اولین ازمون مهر که احتمالا میفته واسه 21مهر داشته باشی برای یه شروع محکم ..هم میتونی ضعفهایی که داشتی تو تابستون توی اون 4هفته قبل قلم چی برطرف کنی


آزمون ها رو نمیخوام شرکت کنم، یعنی بخاطر سربازی نمیتونم . بازم تابستون رو با همین برنامه و بعدش رو با قلمچی برم پس ؟ پایه تموم میشه دیگه اره تا پایان برنامه تابستون ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> آزمون ها رو نمیخوام شرکت کنم، یعنی بخاطر سربازی نمیتونم . بازم تابستون رو با همین برنامه و بعدش رو با قلمچی برم پس ؟ پایه تموم میشه دیگه اره تا پایان برنامه تابستون ؟


اره تموم میشه پایه ها
 تابستونو با گزینه باش
مهر به بعدو با قلمچی 
پس اگه ازمونو نمیری سعی کن سوالارو دانلود کنی و حلشون کنی   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Hannibal

> اره تموم میشه پایه ها
>  تابستونو با گزینه باش
> مهر به بعدو با قلمچی 
> پس اگه ازمونو نمیری سعی کن سوالارو دانلود کنی و حلشون کنی


باشه حتما . مرسی . من فقط عصرا بیکارم یه روزایی همونم نیستم . میرسم با این برنامه ؟ بعد روزانه چه درسایی رو بخونم یعنی چندتا اختصاصی چندتا عمومی . ریاضی فیزیکم ضعیفه بقیه ش رو نبستا خوبم

----------


## Hannibal

> اره تموم میشه پایه ها
>  تابستونو با گزینه باش
> مهر به بعدو با قلمچی 
> پس اگه ازمونو نمیری سعی کن سوالارو دانلود کنی و حلشون کنی


برنامه گزینه 2 خوبیش اینه که دوم و سوم با هم توو برنامه ن . قلمچی دوم رو جدا گذاشته واسه همین بخوای بخونی خیلی حجمش زیاد میشه. احتمال 90درصد با همون گزینه 2 بخونم

----------


## Fawzi

> باشه حتما . مرسی . من فقط عصرا بیکارم یه روزایی همونم نیستم . میرسم با این برنامه ؟ بعد روزانه چه درسایی رو بخونم یعنی چندتا اختصاصی چندتا عمومی . ریاضی فیزیکم ضعیفه بقیه ش رو نبستا خوبم


خواهش میشه :Yahoo (1): 
ببین داداش من جای تو نیستم ببینم سرعت مطالعت چقدره و پایت چجوریاس ... تو باید برای خودت شخصی سازی کنه برنامه رو اینم بهت بگم تسلط 100درصدی روی یه قسمت از درس خیلی بهتره از اینکه فقط 80درصدشو مسلط بشی (همون سخن معروف کاظم قلمچی)
مثلا اگر بین فاصله 3هفته ای برنامه فقط به 70درصد برنامه میرسی ...همون70درصدو عالی بخون(30درصد باقی مونده هم در طول کلی وقت براش هست که جبرانش کنی) ، تابستون برای رفع ضعفهای پایه اس .. اون درسایی که واقعا ضعیفی توی تابستون حسابی روشون کار کن و وقت بیشتری بزار ... خودت گفتی ریاضی فیزیکم ضعیفه ..پس روی این دوتا درس وقت بیشتری صرف کن 

یا روزی 2 اختصاصی 2عمومی بخون یا 3اختصاصی 2تا عمومی ...هرکدوم راحتتری

----------


## Fawzi

> برنامه گزینه 2 خوبیش اینه که دوم و سوم با هم توو برنامه ن . قلمچی دوم رو جدا گذاشته واسه همین بخوای بخونی خیلی حجمش زیاد میشه. احتمال 90درصد با همون گزینه 2 بخونم


بله کلا برنامه تابستونش فوق العادس ..مرسی از خودم که بهت کمک کردم در انتخاب برنامه گام موثری برداری :Yahoo (4): 
انشاالله به اون هدفی که میخوای برسی ..

----------


## Hannibal

> بله کلا برنامه تابستونش فوق العادس ..مرسی از خودم که بهت کمک کردم در انتخاب برنامه گام موثری برداری
> انشاالله به اون هدفی که میخوای برسی ..


اره مرسی واقعا 😄

----------


## خانوم دکتر

ای کاش فقط کنکور بود و درس خوندن .در آینده نزدیک همه چی ممکنه عوض شه برای من و مشکل مطالعاتی بوجود بیاد .فکر کنید چند سال دنبال یه کاری بودین و امسال فرصتش برای یه بار براتون پیش میاد .بجای اینکه خوشحال باشم از فکر کردن بهش دندونهام نشکنه خوبه ، از فشار زیاد و فکر کردن به بر هم خوردن برنامه م .خدایا خودت کمکم کن تا هر دو تا برنامه رو با هم بتونم درست پیش ببرم .بچه ها بشینین بخونین خب ،آزاد و رها بی هیچ فکری ....
فقط نفس عمیق چاره گر هست ظاهرا ....

----------

